# when does menopause start



## CantSitStill

I am 42 and for the past month Iv'e been having major hot flashes throughout the day..sweaty then eventually cold then back to hot again. Asleep in bed it's real bad, I've been waking up freezing in a pile of sweat. The back of my head is soaked every morning. I haven't had a period in about 6wks and that's odd for me since I always got mine every 21 days.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mavash.

I entered perimenopause at age 43. The first sign is when your period varies by 7 days either direction from normal. This phase can last as long as 10 years. The average age of menopause is 55 and that is when you've gone a year without a period. But everyone is different.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

CSS, congratulations on your pregnancy!

haha, ok just kidding.


----------



## Mavash.

WorkingOnMe said:


> CSS, congratulations on your pregnancy!
> 
> haha, ok just kidding.


I'm on hormone treatments and once the doctor was stressed because he was about to have to tell a 50 year old woman that she was in fact pregnant. She came in for treatment and I don't think that was the news she was looking for. Wow.


----------



## CantSitStill

lol no not pregnant, I'm done having kids, hubby had a vasectomy 14 yrs ago and no I have not slept with anyone else.. it just seems I'm so young to be having these hot flashes. I've been trying different things like drinking more water, tried to stop taking my adderall. I don't know what's going on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantSitStill

My periods for years tho were soo heavy and bad huge clots and always lasted 6 days. Not sure if that has anything to do with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thalia

Look into bioidentical hormones


----------



## waiwera

Some women start peri-menopause by mid 30's... I read average age for the actual 'pause' is between 45 to 55.

I'm 45 and I've been getting signs of peri-menopause for about 5 years now.


----------



## Bellavista

Yeah, I started peri-menopause about 3 years ago, at 41. For me, the hot flushes are not constant. I will go a couple of weeks with no flushes, then all of a sudden I am constantly hot flushing. They were definately worse at the start, or perhaps I am just used to them now.

The night sweats are the worst, they interrup your sleep, you wake up in the wee hours of the morning & that is it, you are done sleeping for the night.

My periods were always 27-29 days apart, then when I hit peri-meno, they are all over the place, now every couple of months, whenever they feel like it. They are also very heavy & filled with clots, like 3 months all at once.. I also have greatly increased PMS just before they come. I know that I must be due when I start to hate my husband & want him to leave.

I am not taking hormone replacement, at the moment I am managing without it. I do have some good herbal tablets I can take when the hot flushes do get too much, but for the most part, I would like to get through this without HRT.

The doctors all told me I was too young, but the evidence was there in the blood tests. My mother was done & dusted by the time she was 42, her sister was still in peri-meno in her late 50's. Everyone is different, you can only go by the symptoms.

BTW, in some women, peri-meno can turn you into a raging sex maniac at times. Although at other times, you hate the very sight of a male & want to rid the planet of them all..


----------



## pidge70

CSS

First, you need to not just stop taking your Adderall without first discussing it with your doctor.

Second, I am also 42 and the last period I had was in April of last year. The last one before that was July 2011. I have had a biopsy on my uterus and all my gyno will say it that I am too young for menopause........lol

Make an appt with your gyno.


----------



## CantSitStill

Yep gonna have to see the gyno. I took my adderall today too now that I realize it's not that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mavash.

Good luck with the gyno. Mine was NO help whatsoever. I went in complaining with mood issues relating to menopause and his answer was to give me antidepressants. LOL


----------



## Bellavista

I have had 2 doctors tell me I am too young to be peri-menopausal. Even with blood tests showing my hormonal levels, even with all of the symptoms.
No other reasons given. It seems that what they were taught in medical school is what is true for every person, no exceptions. I have pretty well given up on finding a doctor that cares & wants to listen. All they seem to want is my money.


----------



## Holland

Bellavista do you have Family Planning Associating in your part of Aussie? I see the Dr there for any of these types of issues, they are thorough and specialise in women's health.

In my mid 40's, peri stated last year and touch wood is not a big deal. I didn't have a period for 5 months and was bummed that it came back just after Christmas. I have only had 2 minor hot flushes.

My biggest concern is for my sex life so I stated taking a high dose women's multi and Mega Vit E as it is supposed to help keep you lubricated. So far no problems.


----------



## CantSitStill

What I like so far is no period YAY and my sex drive has been way up..my sister told me estraven works. You can buy it off the shelf at the drugstores. I got some and it seems to be helping alittle but not totally.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantSitStill

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bellavista

Holland said:


> Bellavista do you have Family Planning Associating in your part of Aussie? I see the Dr there for any of these types of issues, they are thorough and specialise in women's health.
> 
> In my mid 40's, peri stated last year and touch wood is not a big deal. I didn't have a period for 5 months and was bummed that it came back just after Christmas. I have only had 2 minor hot flushes.
> 
> My biggest concern is for my sex life so I stated taking a high dose women's multi and Mega Vit E as it is supposed to help keep you lubricated. So far no problems.


I am sure we would have clinics like that somewhere around here. We are just north of Brisbane, in a large regional centre, so most things are here.


----------



## CantSitStill

Well I'm staring to feel some painful cramps..uggg the dreaded period is prolly comin soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## humanbecoming

*Re: Re: when does menopause start*



WorkingOnMe said:


> CSS, congratulations on your pregnancy!
> 
> haha, ok just kidding.


I heard Calvin faint....


----------



## Holland

Bellavista said:


> I am sure we would have clinics like that somewhere around here. We are just north of Brisbane, in a large regional centre, so most things are here.


Have a look at this Family Planning Queensland offers clinical, education, information and training services from metropolitan and regional locations throughout Queensland Australia.

I have been going to my local clinic for 20 odd years and always had great care. 

Also being a Govt agency they take medicare cards and have a low fee option (the Melb ones do anyway not sure about QLD)


----------



## CantSitStill

humanbecoming said:


> I heard Calvin faint....


Lol can't imagine having a baby..we would both faint LOL kids are expensive!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bellavista

CantSitStill said:


> Lol can't imagine having a baby..we would both faint LOL kids are expensive!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


A couple of months ago I was late by 3 months, my breasts were so sore & I had an outbreak of thrush. All things that happened when I was pregnant previously.
I mentioned these things to my husband & commented that maybe the tubal ligation I had 15 years ago had failed.
He was driving at the time & nearly ran into the car in front of us. 
Thankfully, it was not the case. We are nearly at the end of our dependant child phase. I have heard though, of women who thought they were in menopause but were pregnant..


----------



## Holland

CantSitStill said:


> Lol can't imagine having a baby..we would both faint LOL kids are expensive!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha this is the thought that comes to my mind too, our school fees are still at $50,000 per year for the next 3 years then down to $25,000 for another 5 years after that when #2 finishes secondary school. Sports, socialising, technology and all that food they eat.

I could not think of anything worse than being preg. and having another baby.


----------



## alte Dame

Women in their 30s can go through menopause naturally & women as old as their early 60s can finally have their last periods (groan). There's such a huge range that there's not much you can do in terms of predictions short of paying attention to the experience of women in your family (genetic links).

I can tell you that I just turned 59 & have still not gone through menopause. The hormonal swings in the last 5 years have been murderous & have required treatment. (Standard antidepressants don't work.) Hot flashes. Trouble sleeping. Hormonal rage/depression. Itchy skin. Memory lapses. Changes in sex drive. 

Perimenopause - Good times!


----------



## Bellavista

Oh, so that might be where the itchy skin comes from, I had not connected the two.
I go crazy scratching some days. I have taken to making my own laundry powder without additives, using scent free soap & shampoo & I still scratch my head all day long like I have lice as well as scratching my arms.
The rest of your list, I definately have attributed to peri-menopause. The joys of being a female.


----------



## CantSitStill

Yeah my scalp is so itchy and so are my legs. I still haven't had my period which is fine by me..but the cramps aren't fun but for right now no cramps and for the first time I slept without sweating. I wonder if that's because it's below 0 out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous

At 46, things are still running smoothly... I just had a rise in







during those few days before my monthly... I get extra sensitive & tear up over the littlest things...that would otherwise not bother me at all - all month long. .. Never had pms before - till my early 40's.... 

Also I noticed the monthly is coming days earlier -instead of 28 days, it may be 24 ... so the slow decline of my youth is on it's way..... None of those hot/cold flashes yet. 

I dread menopause... want to ward it off as long as womanly possible... I'd be happy if it waited till my 60's. An Aunt went through it mid 50's , but my Mom late 40's...hoping I take after the Aunt instead.


----------



## calvin

Have a baby??????
I'd leave for work one day and never come back,hook up with my buddy lou who just had all that money willed to him,he's gay,he just doesnt know it yet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Holland

Oh yes my scalp is so itchy, I thought it was from sweating while cycling.

Does anyone have any solutions to help with this?


----------



## Bellavista

Holland said:


> Oh yes my scalp is so itchy, I thought it was from sweating while cycling.
> 
> Does anyone have any solutions to help with this?


Other than walking around scratching like a loonie .


----------



## CantSitStill

calvin said:


> Have a baby??????
> I'd leave for work one day and never come back,hook up with my buddy lou who just had all that money willed to him,he's gay,he just doesnt know it yet.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


lol ok I knew it! I knew you were gay
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantSitStill

I haven't had real bad hot flashes today! Finally! I also woke up dry and not with soaked hair or in a pile of sweat. I still haven't had my period but I don't want it anyway.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ikaika

CantSitStill said:


> My periods for years tho were soo heavy and bad huge clots and always lasted 6 days. Not sure if that has anything to do with it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


the clumpy heavy longer flows are indicative of peri-menopause... It seems early, but there is not definitive age for a woman to reach menopause nor is there a set period of peri-menopause. On average women normally start peri-menopause around age 45 or 47 and can last between 5 and 10 years. Thus menopause would be around age 50 or 55. However, different factors can (normal and clinical) move the time frame. 

The other concern you may want to be aware of is the clock is ticking for osteoporosis. Estrogen drives normal bone maintenance. And, osteoporosis runs in families so if you have a grandmother or your mom has shown signs, you need to start thinking in ways to head this off now.


----------



## Bellavista

drerio said:


> The other concern you may want to be aware of is the clock is ticking for osteoporosis. Estrogen drives normal bone maintenance. And, osteoporosis runs in families so if you have a grandmother or your mom has shown signs, you need to start thinking in ways to head this off now.


Based on family history, I should be good there. No signs of anything like osteporosis in our family, nor heart disease.
Mind you, my father's mother drank herself to death in her 50's so I don't know what she might have been like. Down my mother's side, everyone lives long & hearty lives. In fact, my great aunt is 101 and is still very strong, lives in her own home.


----------



## CantSitStill

what does osteoperosis have to do with menopause? I'm confused, I have scholiosis and arthritis in my spine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waiwera

drerio said:


> the clumpy heavy longer flows are indicative of peri-menopause


Hey doc...what about shorter cycles and shorter and lighter periods...is that a sign of peri as well?


----------



## Ikaika

waiwera said:


> Hey doc...what about shorter cycles and shorter and lighter periods...is that a sign of peri as well?


Normally comes toward the end of peri-menopause as estrogen levels wane.


----------



## CantSitStill

My mom had a hysterectomy at a pretty young age I think. I'll have to ask her how old she was. My older sister had her tubes burned and has had D&Cs here and there but I don't know much about any of this stuff. I haven't been on the pill in 15yrs. I do get my paps done and they come out fine. I have told my doctor about the heavy clotting and she says that's normal.. This past year my periods haven't been so heavy or bad clots. Oh the joys of being a woman.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ikaika

CantSitStill said:


> what does osteoperosis have to do with menopause? I'm confused, I have scholiosis and arthritis in my spine.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So menopause is an endocrine event driven by the finite number of ova being depleted (feedback system). 

So as peri-menopause and eventual menopause onset, the level of estrogen levels (even during the normal elevation peaks on the 28 day cycle) lessen at each cycle. And, while estrogen are driving both ova development and uterine changes (proliferation followed by secretion - drop in both estrogen and progesterone responsible for menstrual flow), it also affects other systems. 

One thing estrogen does is drives the process in cells, osteoblast and osteocytes. The osteoblasts are used to build new bone and osteocytes are used to maintain existing bone. There is another cell type called an osteoclast. The osteoclast breaks bone down. So with the lower levels of estrogen, there can exist a balance shift toward more breakdown of bone (normal remodeling) and less build up and maintenance. Thus leading to osteoporosis. The process is more complex than I am presenting but you can't ignore how important the lowering of estrogen can have on other systems of the body.


----------



## Ikaika

CantSitStill said:


> My mom had a hysterectomy at a pretty young age I think. I'll have to ask her how old she was. My older sister had her tubes burned and has had D&Cs here and there but I don't know much about any of this stuff. I haven't been on the pill in 15yrs. I do get my paps done and they come out fine. I have told my doctor about the heavy clotting and she says that's normal.. This past year my periods haven't been so heavy or bad clots. Oh the joys of being a woman.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


so your sister would only have had D&Cs if she has had abnormal uterine build up, normally associated with polycystic ovarian syndrome. This can run in families and would appear unrelated given you other symptoms.


----------



## CantSitStill

I am taking Estroven and it says on the box that it does not have estrogen in it..wow I think I need to see my gyno and get some bloodwork. I just started the Estroven a few days ago and today is the first day I'm not as sweaty. Estroven is just something you can buy at any store for the symptoms.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantSitStill

drerio said:


> so your sister would only have had D&Cs if she has had abnormal uterine build up, normally associated with polycystic ovarian syndrome. This can run in families and would appear unrelated given you other symptoms.


Thank you so much for explaining all of this to me 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waiwera

I was 9 years old when i got my first period. My mother cried for a week.

I had always wondered if this meant I would enter menopause earlier. I thought we all only had so many eggs. I MUST have used all mine up by now (45 yrs old)...surely!

I'm gonna be mighty p!ssed off if I'm only of these menstruating 60 year olds!


----------



## CantSitStill

I have heard that when you get to about 100 lbs you get your period and I'll be darned it seems to be true with me, my daughter and other friends I've talked to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## romantic_guy

CantSitStill said:


> My periods for years tho were soo heavy and bad huge clots and always lasted 6 days. Not sure if that has anything to do with it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My wife had periods like that and about a year and a half ago they were lasting for 7 days or longer. She went to the Dr and he found that she has endometriosis. Many women have it and never know it. 

He also found a benign cyst on her ovary and had to remove the ovary. Her periods were very light after that and she even missed a few months. At 56, we thought menopause was coming. Then for the last couple of months, her periods had been on schedule and even a bit heavy again. Go figure! She may be one of the lucky ones like her mom. Never a hot flash or symptoms of menopause. Her period just stopped.


----------



## Ikaika

CantSitStill said:


> I am taking Estroven and it says on the box that it does not have estrogen in it..wow I think I need to see my gyno and get some bloodwork. I just started the Estroven a few days ago and today is the first day I'm not as sweaty. Estroven is just something you can buy at any store for the symptoms.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Let me belay some fears before you start thinking of getting estrogen replacement therapy. The complexity of bone and what drives it can be far more than just making sure you have enough estrogen. We know that there are a number of overlapping factors that can help with maintaining the balance between the build up and breakdown of bone. Maintaining a healthy lifestyle in both nutrient intake and weight bearing exercise may do more than going on estrogen replacement therapy to help with warding off osteoporosis. 

There is evidence that 

reducing alcohol consumption is important in avoiding osteoporosis. 
reducing body fat % 
regular exercise (especially weight bearing)

has far reaching effects in delaying and/or reducing the risk of osteoporosis.

As someone else mentioned, a drop in estrogen also brings with it a greater risk of cardiovascular disease. But again the same activities that reduces your risk of osteoporosis can also reduce your risk of heart disease.


----------



## Ikaika

waiwera said:


> I was 9 years old when i got my first period. My mother cried for a week.
> 
> I had always wondered if this meant I would enter menopause earlier. I thought we all only had so many eggs. I MUST have used all mine up by now (45 yrs old)...surely!
> 
> I'm gonna be mighty p!ssed off if I'm only of these menstruating 60 year olds!


While all women have a finite number of ova, they don't all have the same starting number. Wow, 9...


----------



## CantSitStill

waiwera said:


> I was 9 years old when i got my first period. My mother cried for a week.
> 
> I had always wondered if this meant I would enter menopause earlier. I thought we all only had so many eggs. I MUST have used all mine up by now (45 yrs old)...surely!
> 
> I'm gonna be mighty p!ssed off if I'm only of these menstruating 60 year olds!


I know what you mean as far as losing so much blood which I have throughout all these years of heavy periods. I thought well maybe I'll get an early menopause..although my period didn't start til I was 14. But anyway, they do last for 6 days but haven't been as bad this past year. My gosh before I was changing pads hourly alot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waiwera

Yep... i was the tallest girl in the class AND I had boobs!

I was at primary school (last year) and had to use the teachers toilets each month because the 'childrens' toilets didn't have burners for the disposal of sanitary items... it was just humiliating!


----------



## CantSitStill

drerio said:


> Let me belay some fears before you start thinking of getting estrogen replacement therapy. The complexity of bone and what drives it can be far more than just making sure you have enough estrogen. We know that there are a number of overlapping factors that can help with maintaining the balance between the build up and breakdown of bone. Maintaining a healthy lifestyle in both nutrient intake and weight bearing exercise may do more than going on estrogen replacement therapy to help with warding off osteoporosis.
> 
> There is evidence that
> 
> reducing alcohol consumption is important in avoiding osteoporosis.
> reducing body fat %
> regular exercise (especially weight bearing)
> 
> has far reaching effects in delaying and/or reducing the risk of osteoporosis.
> 
> As someone else mentioned, a drop in estrogen also brings with it a greater risk of cardiovascular disease. But again the same activities that reduces your risk of osteoporosis can also reduce your risk of heart disease.


wow you really know alot about all of this, thank you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantSitStill

romantic_guy said:


> My wife had periods like that and about a year and a half ago they were lasting for 7 days or longer. She went to the Dr and he found that she has endometriosis. Many women have it and never know it.
> 
> He also found a benign cyst on her ovary and had to remove the ovary. Her periods were very light after that and she even missed a few months. At 56, we thought menopause was coming. Then for the last couple of months, her periods had been on schedule and even a bit heavy again. Go figure! She may be one of the lucky ones like her mom. Never a hot flash or symptoms of menopause. Her period just stopped.


So it could be ednometriosis possibly..hmmm
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ikaika

CantSitStill said:


> wow you really know alot about all of this, thank you
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm a developmental biologist... I would say the three times a woman should establish a relationship with an Ob/Gyn is when she first starts her cycle, pregnancy and with the onset of peri-menopause. You certainly want to rule out endometriosis or any other underlying condition. 

Wish you the best


----------



## CantSitStill

waiwera said:


> Yep... i was the tallest girl in the class AND I had boobs!
> 
> I was at primary school (last year) and had to use the teachers toilets each month because the 'childrens' toilets didn't have burners for the disposal of sanitary items... it was just humiliating!


wow well honest to God truth is, I've had a size D cup since the 5th grade and got made fun of alot..they called my stuffy and accused me of stuffing my bra..all my highschool years I have always wanted a breast reduction and to this day do not understand women that get enlargements..I mean gosh in gym class you can really run..have dealt with upper back pain. Ugg here I had a super skinny body and huge boobs. My mom took me to get sized for a bra and they said I am a size E! I am not joking. I am 130lbs with these big fat boobs. I hate it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bellavista

CantSitStill said:


> wow well honest to God truth is, I've had a size D cup since the 5th grade and got made fun of alot..they called my stuffy and accused me of stuffing my bra..all my highschool years I have always wanted a breast reduction and to this day do not understand women that get enlargements..I mean gosh in gym class you can really run..have dealt with upper back pain. Ugg here I had a super skinny body and huge boobs. My mom took me to get sized for a bra and they said I am a size E! I am not joking. I am 130lbs with these big fat boobs. I hate it!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, my eldest daughter started wearing a bra at about 10, she went from a trainer bra to a DD and now at 18 wears a 10F or G. depending on her cycle. She desperately wants a reduction because she has back aches, can't wear so many clothes & it costs a fortune to get swimming togs that fit. She started her period at 11. She is short, narrow & hourglass shaped.
My youngest, 16 this year, wears a 10C, occasionally wishes she had more & started her period at 14. She is tall and skinny, but broader in the shoulders than the other daughter.
I was about 12 when I started my period. I was not an overly big girl then, but was reasonably well developed in the breast area.
I heard that once breast development starts, then the period follows within a certain time frame.


----------



## COGypsy

When you go to the doctor, you may want to get your thyroid checked along with your hormone panel. When my thyroid levels get off kilter I usually end up with night sweats. That's what they tell me it is at least. I haven't had periods for almost ten years at this point, so I had a hormone panel done a couple of months ago just to see where I'm at. It came back normal, but we had to adjust my thyroid medication again.

I mean, as long as you're going, might as well get it all checked out!


----------



## CantSitStill

COGypsy said:


> When you go to the doctor, you may want to get your thyroid checked along with your hormone panel. When my thyroid levels get off kilter I usually end up with night sweats. That's what they tell me it is at least. I haven't had periods for almost ten years at this point, so I had a hormone panel done a couple of months ago just to see where I'm at. It came back normal, but we had to adjust my thyroid medication again.
> 
> I mean, as long as you're going, might as well get it all checked out!


k thanks, I have lost alot of weight this year but I think that's from not eating due to stress.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Holland

Well I tried some tea tree shampoo for the itchy scalp and it seems to have given some relief. 

Bellavista I got the Thursday Plantation brand which comes from yup your way.

HTH


----------



## CantSitStill

I can sleep 10 hours easy, I have no motivation ugg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964

I haven't had a period since June last year, I have the hot flashes and night sweats. I use a progesterone cream made from yams - all natural and NOT progestin, which isn't real progesterone. I won't take synthetic hormones.

A couple of books I really like about the subject:

What Your Doctor May Not Tell You About(TM): Premenopause: Balance Your ... - John R. Lee, Jesse Hanley - Google Books

Amazon.com: What Your Doctor May Not Tell You About Menopause: The Breakthrough Book on Natural Progesterone (0000446671444): John R. Lee, Virginia Hopkins: Books


----------



## CantSitStill

Thanks, the therapist grabbed a book about it and read some to me at counselling last night, wish she'd just let me borrow the book lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tango

CantSitStill said:


> lol no not pregnant, I'm done having kids, hubby had a vasectomy 14 yrs ago and no I have not slept with anyone else.. it just seems I'm so young to be having these hot flashes. I've been trying different things like drinking more water, tried to stop taking my adderall. I don't know what's going on.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I had my first child when I was 35 and I swear that I started to have hot flashes about 6 months after he was born. However, I had other medical problems at the time and medication could have caused the flashes. I am 48 now and find that I have to change my clothes several times some days depending on where I am in my cycle. My periods are only coming every 6-8 weeks and I absolutely cannot wait for this part of my life to be over. It is hell.


----------



## CantSitStill

I still haven't had my period YAY and I haven't had any hot flashes today..hopefully it was just a flu bug but we'll see
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964

Menopausal hot flashes are unlike any other hot flashes I have ever had. They start with an almost electrified feeling on my skin, then WHOOSH!!! immediately my whole body is engulfed and I feel like I MUST strip all my clothes off and jump into a frozen lake.


----------



## Bellavista

It is like I am burning from the inside, like molten lava blood running around my body.

Thankfully, the flushes only last about a minute, but that is enough to make me start stripping clothes off. The night sweats are the worse, they wake me up & then I can't get back to sleep, all night long, it is covers on, covers off, feet out, feet in.

At first, I used to get the flushes very badly during sex. I would want to push H away because I was so hot (Hot for him, he used to say). Now that does not occur as often and they are not as strong.

Added: Maybe cases of spontaneous combustion are peri-menopausal women..


----------



## Hope1964

Bellavista said:


> Added: Maybe cases of spontaneous combustion are peri-menopausal women..


:smthumbup: I say that is pretty likely!!


----------



## CantSitStill

I feel it in my face but like under my skin like I'm gonna explode or something, it last for about 10 min and gets real bad, then my hair gets soaked then after it's done I'm freezing and putting my sweatshirt back on...at night covers on and off all night.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964

Hubby says someone needs to invent a way of harvesting hot flashes to heat cities in the winter.


----------



## Hope1964

Oh yeah, the covers on then off then on then off. Then get up and go find a lighter cover, then go back to bed, then get too cold because the window is open when it's minus 50 outside. End up with both covers on. Then the cat climbs in between my naked boobs (because no WAY am i sleeping with any clothes on!!) and goes to sleep so I wake up with THAT in my face when the next flash hits. Throw all the covers off again, then cover up everything but the feet, which the next cat finds and starts to rub against.

We have four cats and I swear they know when I am flashing. All 4 of them.


----------



## Bellavista

Yes, many a time I have flung covers & cats off.


----------



## Ikaika

You are scaring me... Although my wife has said she hasn't had any hot flashes, but she is still in the throws of peri-menopause. I am picturing something out of the Exorcist.


----------



## Bellavista

drerio said:


> You are scaring me... Although my wife has said she hasn't had any hot flashes, but she is still in the throws of peri-menopause. I am picturing something out of the Exorcist.


Oh yeah, exactly like that. My head even spins sometimes. Hubby would agree.


----------



## Hope1964

I actually find it more amusing than scary, myself. I've posted before about menopause and my feeling that we need to try and change our attitudes about it and see it in a more positive light. I am not saying there isn't anything negative about it, but there are actually quite a few positive things about it too.

A nightmare? No, the menopause was the BEST thing that ever happened to us | Mail Online


----------



## Bellavista

With me being a bit of humorist, I like to talk about the funny side of it. I also like to make it more spoken about & less hush-hush.

I even put on face book when I started getting the flushes, posting about the funny side of it. Quite a number of women responded.


----------



## Tango

I'm sitting here absolutely peeing my pants ( not literally). I have had some great belly laughs reading the way we women explain what is happening us in the throes of a hot flash. I get a flick in my stomach and I have about 4 secs to get the swaeter off before it is stuck to me. My grandmother apparently never new what a hot flash was. I wonder if it was because she had 14 kids?!? Thank The Lord it does end at some point.


----------



## janefw

CantSitStill said:


> I am 42 and for the past month Iv'e been having major hot flashes throughout the day..sweaty then eventually cold then back to hot again. Asleep in bed it's real bad, I've been waking up freezing in a pile of sweat. The back of my head is soaked every morning. I haven't had a period in about 6wks and that's odd for me since I always got mine every 21 days.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You could be in peri-menopause. Best thing to do is see your doctor. S/he can give you a blood test, which measures the FSH. I forget what the figure has to be now, but the doctor will know.  BUT, you must go a full 12 months without periods before you are "officially" post menopausal. You sound as though you have a lot of symptoms - sorry, not fun. 

That said, I am enjoying menopause!! I woke up a few mornings ago, and for some reason I had been dreaming about periods! I was so relieved that I don't have to deal with those suckers anymore!

I went into relatively "early" menopause - mid 40's - and was told that it can be related to how early your periods started. My periods started at age 11.


----------



## CantSitStill

The best symptom is no period..the reason the hot flashes are so freaky to me is because normally I'm always cold..I'd have the heat going and a little electric heater and wear hoodies in the winter..oh my gosh I can't imagine having hot flashes in the summer..that must be torture!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## janefw

CantSitStill said:


> The best symptom is no period..


Totally. 

As it happens, I have not suffered much with hot flashes. Occasionally, I will be wiped out with a huge one just out of nowhere, but my side effects have been mainly mood swings and mood related trouble .. ugh.


----------



## CantSitStill

I have had any problems with my mood that I know of lol have I Calvin?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bellavista

CantSitStill said:


> The best symptom is no period..the reason the hot flashes are so freaky to me is because normally I'm always cold..I'd have the heat going and a little electric heater and wear hoodies in the winter..oh my gosh I can't imagine having hot flashes in the summer..that must be torture!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My flushes started in the summer season. They were just awful, because I was already hot to start with!
I thought winter would be better, well, not really. I have to start flinging layers of clothes away, ripping my socks off and by the time I have the jumpers, shoes & socks off, the flush has past & I feel cold again.
I could not get the right temperature for my bed, I have a cupboard full of blankets of all weights now because I tried new ones all of the time.
I now HATE my pillow top mattress with a passion, prior to hot flushes, I loved it. Now it cooks me. I have put an 'egg carton' foam overlay on it to increase the air flow, I still feel hot at night. It is summer now & we have the ceiling fan going flat out as well as a pedastal fan blowing onto me.


----------



## CantSitStill

The strange thing with me is my armpits don't sweat and my hands and feet don't either..It' my face and scalp..soo weird..well my arms too. Like I said at night gotta rip the covers off then later be shivering and put them back on, it's annoying. Btw...does it help to drink alot of water?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bellavista

Nope, drinking alot of water just makes you pee more.


----------



## Freak On a Leash

Wow..I just started this menopause thing this past year. First the periods, which were always dead reliable at 4 weeks apart started getting every 21 days, then back to 28 days, then 21 days..

Then I got my period a week earlier and it last TWO weeks with on an off spotting. 

Then LAST month I didn't get ANY period at all. It's been almost 2 months without anything. :scratchhead:

I get hot flashes but they aren't too bad. I'll suddenly feel my face get REAL hot and start sweating and I'll have to peel off clothing. My face feels like someone lit a fire in it. I'll often start complaining about how hot it is. My kids will look at me like I'm crazy and say "Mom, it's not hot in here at ALL". 

Today I was getting ready to go out and all of a sudden I started sweating like crazy. I opened the window and put the fan on. 

I sleep with the window open and will wake up sweating. 

It's annoying but not horrible. Unfortunately I'm wondering if it's going to get worse. My moods are about the same but I have to say that while I don't miss my period I'm wondering what's up. I often FEEL like I'm going to get it but still nothing. 

Oh well. I'm 49 years old so I guess it's time.


----------



## Anonymous07

alte Dame said:


> Women in their 30s can go through menopause naturally & women as old as their early 60s can finally have their last periods (groan). There's such a huge range that there's not much you can do in terms of predictions short of paying attention to the experience of women in your family (genetic links).
> 
> I can tell you that I just turned 59 & have still not gone through menopause. The hormonal swings in the last 5 years have been murderous & have required treatment. (Standard antidepressants don't work.) Hot flashes. Trouble sleeping. Hormonal rage/depression. Itchy skin. Memory lapses. Changes in sex drive.
> 
> Perimenopause - Good times!


When you go through menopause is highly genetic, so looking at when other women in your family go through it is a good indicator of when you will, too. All of the women in my family go through it very late in life  , usually in their late 50s and early 60s. Ugh. I really hope I go through it earlier than them.


----------



## Bellavista

I often feel like I am going to get my period, but nothing happens. I am now going a couple of months between periods, it would suit me just fine if they stopped altogether now.


----------



## MsMittens

Mavash. said:


> I'm on hormone treatments and once the doctor was stressed because he was about to have to tell a 50 year old woman that she was in fact pregnant. She came in for treatment and I don't think that was the news she was looking for. Wow.


WOW! I've known that to happen. My sister in law is 52. She has a cylce 3 times a year and she got pregnant.


----------



## alte Dame

As I mentioned earlier (and painfully), I am 59 and have still not gone through menopause. Regular as clockwork as far as timing, but the periods are longer and heavier.

Two of my sisters (56 and 57) have also not done it, although they have more symptoms than I do. I've just had 5 years of hormonal depression and other annoying symptoms, including a terrible tinny taste in my mouth.

When I was 49, almost 50, I missed some periods & went to the doctor, thinking, gleefully, that I was finally at that great menopausal stage of life (when you have raging pms for 35 years, menopause looks like the Holy Grail). I was actually pregnant. The people in the doctor's office kept congratulating me. I kept saying, "But...but, I'm almost 50 years old." The pregnancy turned out not to be viable, no surprise given my age, but the weirdest reaction was my H's - he grinned and said, "We still got it!". Seriously, I didn't know whether to laugh or to cry.

This was also around the time that our kids' school bus driver was getting a bit edgy and I was about to go talk to the school admin about her. My son said, "Mom, I think I know the problem. Today she shrieked at us, 'Everybody sit down and shut up. I'm having hot flashes!!!'." At the time, my daughter was a hormone-challenged teenager, so it seemed clear to me that hormones were ruling my universe.


----------



## CantSitStill

What is the reason people get hysterecomies? My mom had a hysterectomy, my sister had her tubes tied and has all the symptoms I have. She told me just take the Estroven. Now my hot flashes are less but still no period.. Man I hope I never have another period LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964

People get hysterectomies because their period get too heavy usually. I had a dr tell me once I should get one but I never did.

I had my tubes clipped, nothing was cut or removed so didn't affect my hormones.

That Estroven stuff sounds interesting, although I am not so sure about the soy in it. Must do more research.


----------



## CantSitStill

I've been taking it..it helps alittle if I take it before bed
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bellavista

I asked the dietician last week about soy, as I don't like & can't tolerate milk well.
She said it is safe, but probably should be avoided if you have had breast cancer or have a strong family history of breast cancer. No proven link at this time, but some anecdotal evidence to suggest soy might affect hormones in some women.


----------



## Hope1964

Bellavista said:


> She said it is safe, but probably should be avoided if you have had breast cancer or have a strong family history of breast cancer. No proven link at this time, but some anecdotal evidence to suggest soy might affect hormones in some women.


Yeah, this is what I've heard rumblings about too and why I avoid it, and have my daughter avoid it as well. How it affects perimenopausal women vs younger women, though, I haven't researched.


----------



## CantSitStill

thought soy was good for you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anonymous07

Soy contains a certain chemical property in it that mimics estrogen, which can effect your body in different ways(not always positively).


----------



## CantSitStill

Anyway I still haven't had my period  and even better haven't had hotflashes anymore. Haven't had a hotflash in a couple weeks. I like this no period thing. Sometimes I feel the cramps but then they go away...so weird
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bellavista

CantSitStill said:


> Anyway I still haven't had my period  and even better haven't had hotflashes anymore. Haven't had a hotflash in a couple weeks. I like this no period thing. Sometimes I feel the cramps but then they go away...so weird
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you are anything like me, just when you start to think it is all over and you got through menopause easily, that dreaded period will turn up. Mine are months apart now.


----------



## CantSitStill

Well I woke up with a headache and still have it, my body is acky and just about an hour ago I started my darn period.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bellavista

CantSitStill said:


> Well I woke up with a headache and still have it, my body is acky and just about an hour ago I started my darn period.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yep, just when you start to think it all finished. Mine came this last week as well, but I figure that if it is only coming every 3 months now, that is only 4 times a year, I can cope with that for the time being.


----------



## CantSitStill

yep that's what I'm hoping..that this means it won't be every month but I guess I'll see. So with it being 3 months does that mean it might get real heavy or clotty?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bellavista

CantSitStill said:


> yep that's what I'm hoping..that this means it won't be every month but I guess I'll see. So with it being 3 months does that mean it might get real heavy or clotty?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Mine sure does, but is still only 4-5 days in length.


----------



## CantSitStill

For the past 10 yrs mine were extremely heavy and clotty and lasted 6 days (so sorry for being gross, it's what us women have to deal with) so anyway I'm hoping they get to be less blood but since it took months to get this period, I have no idea..oh and they came every 3 weeks instead of 4 always, that was my normal so is it possible that because of that I don't have much more blood left and they will get lighter? Gosh I feel stupid and really need to see my gyno. I am embarrassed but I really don't know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bellavista

I think that everyone is different really. Mine were light & regular for years, now in peri-menopause they are totally the opposite.

It probably wouldn't hurt to see the gyno anyway, just to check your hormone levels and get some reassurance that all is good.


----------



## CantSitStill

Bellavista said:


> I think that everyone is different really. Mine were light & regular for years, now in peri-menopause they are totally the opposite.
> 
> It probably wouldn't hurt to see the gyno anyway, just to check your hormone levels and get some reassurance that all is good.


btw gonna jack my own thread.. I see you also go the that awesome thread about the 7 kids  I love love love their story. It makes me cry in a happy way every time I see an update. Isn't it so heartfelt?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bellavista

It certainly is heartfelt and so good to see people willing to set aside their wants for a greater good.


----------



## CantSitStill

Well perimenapausal women out there..I've been on my period this week and my emotions were so all over the place yesterday, I spent most of the night crying so hard I was shaking..apologised to my hubby for being such a basket case and acting like a crazy woman.. oyoyoy my hormones
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantSitStill

not sure, got mine a bit later than my friends did...there is a theory tho and I swear it works. A girl gets her period right around the time she gets to 100 lbs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantSitStill

yes another theory and it has to be true...women that live together or work together every day for some reason always cycle at the same time..Seriously I've hear it before and found it to be true in the work place and at home with my daughter. lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantSitStill

Well I now never know when I'll have a period but like that it's not every 3 weeks like it was all my life. I am getting some big pimples on my face tho : (
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Notice The Details

My wife is 48 and has been in Perimenopause for about a year now. She might go 4 months without a period, and then have one out of the blue...happened last week. 

Very irregular periods and big changes in hormones. She hasn't had too many mood swings, thankfully.


----------



## CantSitStill

Yeah no mood swings for me..some hot flashes and well crying spells but not too bad
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantSitStill

ok so I started my period today and have the worst cramps ever..so bad and unbearable. Was looking up remedies on the net and one thing I found that's supposed to help is pickle juice?? Anyone hear of that?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964

LOL no, never heard of that one.

Rum helps my cramps


----------



## CantSitStill

usually with bad cramps for me that means I will get bad big clots..will aspirin thin out my blood to avoid clots?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## elizabethdennis

Onset of menopause varies from one person to another. They say that the earlier you had your first menstrual period, the earlier will you be having a menopause. (Though I am not really sure if this has scientific basis). But one thing I'm sure is that changes in your hormones may bring all these changes that your body is going through right now.


----------



## Holland

Anyone else that has a history of iron deficiency /anemia and now going through peri menopause?

I am having a period about every 3 or so months and if I am not on top of taking my iron sups and eating well then I am totally knocked out when my period arrives. I am almost unable to move or do too much or I get totally exhausted.


----------

